
ClojureScript: A Great Place for React [video] - yogthos
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81_p6PSu064
======
nanomonkey
As a lifelong back-end and embedded engineer that has stayed away form delving
into much front end due to a allergy to javascript, I have to say I've been
loving using ClosureScript Reagent/Re-frame.

I just wish there were more Clojure jobs out there. I'm in the Bay Area and
they seem to be few and far between.

